# ProgramData Folder in Vista????



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

In Vista, I have a folder:

C:/ProgramData

What exactly is this folder used for?

I only have one folder in there; C:/ProgramData/Microsoft

Should there be other folders there?


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi truthseeker!!

This is one of the operating system folder, don't delete or messed up with this folder. There might be a lot of folders and files inside there other than the Microsoft folder. You might want to enable to show hidden files and folders so that you can see all the files and folders inside there :grin:


----------

